# Does anyone know something I can fix fiberglass with?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I have shower doors that I want to remove. The problem is the 6 or so screw holes whoever installed them put in the Fiberglass. 

Thanks


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Go to Lowes, next to their tubs they have repair kits that match their colors perfect.

But open, test those bottles as the product usually dries up before being sold.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

There's a bit of an art to glass/acrylic repair. I've not tried it myself but, have hired it out a few times back when I was doing new construction. I wouldn't attempt it on a real job without a practice run or two first.

Alternatively, you might consider those little plastic caps designed for covering countersunk screws in melamine furniture. They are low profile and come in standard colours. This may or may not be appropriate depending on the client's wishes etc. but, would be neat and tidy and possibly a better end result than a less-than-great glass match/repair.

Just throwing it out there.


----------

